# Fascinate



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

The teacher asks the class to come up with a sentence for the next day that includes the word fascinate.

The next day in class the teacher asks who's done it. Jenny puts her up her hand 'please miss I have' said Jenny ' I went to see a film last night and I was fascinated by it'. 'Excellent' said the teacher 'but I asked for the word fascinate not fascinated'. 

Tommy raises his hand. 'I have miss. The crowd at the football match sad it was fascinating' 'Good Tommy' said the teacher 'but that's fascinating not fascinated isn't it?'

Wee Bob sticks his hand in the air 'please miss, my mum has a cardigan and it has ten buttons but her t_ts are so big she can only fasten eight'.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I heard it as, Ive got a duffle coat I thing its realy great, it got nine buttons but I can only fasten eight :wink:

Same little lad - Teacher, who can tell me where the Italian Borders are, little lad jumps up, when I left home this morning one was in bed with me mum :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A exercises in précis 

Down the ladder came the pregnant fireman

(carrying a child)

Aldra


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

No boos? Gutted.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Boo Boo Boo Boo add infinitum :lol: :lol:


Al-right now ???

Aldra


----------

